

When Silicon Valley Takes LSD - applecore
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/25/technology/lsd-psychedelics-silicon-valley/

======
xkcd-sucks
"And I took LSD and I just realized, 'Wait, the problem is in the hardware.
It's not a software issue at all.'"

